# Buying a house in Italy with a EU or British passport



## mortirolo (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi expats!

I am a dual citizen both EU and British passport holder (not Italian).

I am currently starting to look for property in Piedmont or Liguria. Currently living in the UK, with a plan over next 5 years to live permanently in Italy. If I plan to purchase, shall I use my EU or British passport to register the property/ID etc when I have found something suitable. I am very reluctant to use my British passport in Europe now, haven't used it to enter or leave the EU since 2016, I feel much safer with an EU passport travelling in the EU especially medical emergency situations. Will I have an advantage to use the EU passport is what I'm saying?.....my wife has EU citizenship only (settled status UK), children have dual citizenship like me.........if could be sooner than 5 years, but initially we probably will still be living in the UK. Getting closer to retirement age!!!

Thanks all.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

As far as I know it males no difference for buying a house, we never used our passport for buying or selling....


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Isn't it the only ID you have in the UK?

It'll be easier when you register for residence with an EU passport. Other than that it won't make a difference that I can think of.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

Unless you come from Singapore, Switzerland or a handful of other nations, it doesnt matter what nationality you are to buy a property in Italy. If you are going to be buying 'prima casa' and becoming a resident then use your Irish passport otherwise it gets much more complicated as NickZ says. If its just a holiday home it really doesn't matter.


----------



## mortirolo (Dec 4, 2011)

NickZ said:


> Isn't it the only ID you have in the UK?
> 
> It'll be easier when you register for residence with an EU passport. Other than that it won't make a difference that I can think of.


I think what "NickZ" says if you are becoming a resident which I will eventually will, then yes use my EU citizenship to register for residence, trying to register with a British passport is pretty much useless without lots of processes, hurdles and obstacles etc and also if I wanted to work part-time straight away then it's almost a formality that I will use my EU citizenship.

In regard to property looks like I don't need to provide anything, but if I do then I will use my EU citizenship to be safe.

"Modicasa" I don't have an Irish passport, yes there were 500,000 Brits after Brexit who applied and gained Irish citizenship, but there were also 400,000 who applied for other EU country citizenships after Brexit, and I'm sure numbers still climbing. There are very few countries in the Europe and world for that matter that do not allow Dual with British, in Europe I think Norway and Austria bear to mind.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The big gain is you won't need to apply for a visa.


----------



## mortirolo (Dec 4, 2011)

NickZ said:


> The big gain is you won't need to apply for a visa.


Hi Nick, yes exactly, a nightmare. Not for someone who is located out of Europe and expects this long process if accepted, but someone who lives almost on Italy's door steps like Britain is very frustrating, so happy I have an EU passport.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

Sorry Mortirolo, I have no idea where I got the idea that you had an Irish passport... bit of brain fog. However it really makes no difference which id document you use to buy your house - it will have no effect on anything. Your anagraphical details remain the same.


----------



## mortirolo (Dec 4, 2011)

modicasa said:


> Sorry Mortirolo, I have no idea where I got the idea that you had an Irish passport... bit of brain fog. However it really makes no difference which id document you use to buy your house - it will have no effect on anything. Your anagraphical details remain the same.


No probs, thanks.


----------

